

Startup Quote: Fred Wilson, co-founder, Union Square Ventures - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/2713963643

======
raychancc
If you want to unleash more creativity in your company, you need to allow for
a little contamination. It is the sand in the oyster that creates the pearl.

\- Fred Wilson (@fredwilson)

<http://startupquote.com/post/2713963643>

